# What model Bianchi do I have? Is it Limited?



## futbolajdv (Apr 4, 2012)

My dad is the original owner of this bike and it has been in storage for over 20 years and it is in perfect condition. It is 100% original even the brake pads say campagnolo (the tires are new but I have the originals). It says 1986 - 1987 Campione del Mondo Reparto Corse but i do not know anymore than that. I was thinking it could be limited because it is a metallic celeste color that i have never seen before. I do not know if it has chorus or record components either. Could someone tell me anything about this bike? 

Thank you.

Oh and the wheels are tubular mavic gl 330


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Rear mechanical looks good. The brakes don't seem to match. What's the tube set sticker say?


----------



## syvakma1 (Sep 6, 2012)

I dont think it is limited but rare to find. It has mostly Campy C record components but it think also that the brake calibers are not original. It could have had Delta brakes on it but because of the problems of those calibers they might have been changed.

Fine bike!


----------

